# Formatting New Hard Drive



## Jasper 1000 (Feb 16, 2019)

I am replacing the original 500gb hard drive in my TiVo Premiere Series 4 with a new WD 1TB hard drive. I was originally told that all I had to do was install the new hard drive into the TiVo and it would automatically format the hard drive to work in the TiVo. However, while this is true for the Roamio model, it is not true for the Premiere model. When I installed the new hard drive and powered it up, all it did was continuously flash all the LED lights. The only instructions I have found in this forum regarding formating new hard drives to work in TiVo involved complicated steps to transfer all the recordings from the old drive to the new drive. I am not interested in transferring recordings to the new drive. All I want to do is format the new drive to work in the TiVo. Can somebody tell me how to do this? Again, let me state that I am not interested in transferring the recordings from the old hard drive to the new one. Just tell me how to start fresh with this new hard drive and format it to work in the TiVo. Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

DIYClinic - Welcome


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

What model number is it, and how big is the current drive? There are probably easier options than cloning you original drive.


----------



## Jasper 1000 (Feb 16, 2019)

ggieseke said:


> What model number is it, and how big is the current drive? There are probably easier options than cloning you original drive.


I edited my post with the info you requested. Thanks for any help you can give me


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Jasper 1000 said:


> I edited my post with the info you requested. Thanks for any help you can give me


As long as the current drive is working I would use MFSTools 3.2 (actually 3.3 is the latest version). It will copy the existing drive while expanding it into the full 1TB at the same time, and if you leave off the -a command-line option it won't copy the recordings. You could also just delete the recordings that you don't want before using the standard -ai option to make the copy process run faster.

I can send you a TCD746320 clean image that you can restore in a few minutes with DvrBARS, but you would still have to use MFSTools or jmfs to expand it and then deal with running a Clear & Delete Everything and setting it up from scratch. One program and one step beats two programs and multiple steps, and this advice is coming from the guy who wrote DvrBARS.

The latest version of MFSTools is available at MFS Tools 3.2


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Does winmfs work with premieres?


----------



## Jasper 1000 (Feb 16, 2019)

ggieseke said:


> As long as the current drive is working I would use MFSTools 3.2 (actually 3.3 is the latest version). It will copy the existing drive while expanding it into the full 1TB at the same time, and if you leave off the -a command-line option it won't copy the recordings. You could also just delete the recordings that you don't want before using the standard -ai option to make the copy process run faster.
> 
> I can send you a TCD746320 clean image that you can restore in a few minutes with DvrBARS, but you would still have to use MFSTools or jmfs to expand it and then deal with running a Clear & Delete Everything and setting it up from scratch. One program and one step beats two programs and multiple steps, and this advice is coming from the guy who wrote DvrBARS.
> 
> The latest version of MFSTools is available at MFS Tools 3.2


Unfortunately the old hard disk doesn't work anymore. What should I do now? Thanks


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Jasper 1000 said:


> Unfortunately the old hard disk doesn't work anymore. What should I do now? Thanks


I started a private "conversation". Check your Inbox.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

cannonz said:


> Does winmfs work with premieres?


No it doesn't.

Scott


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

HerronScott said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> Scott


 Thanks, was afraid of that, so easy for me to use (when I would remember to open as administrator).


----------



## krisjs1767 (Nov 3, 2005)

ggieseke said:


> As long as the current drive is working I would use MFSTools 3.2 (actually 3.3 is the latest version). It will copy the existing drive while expanding it into the full 1TB at the same time, and if you leave off the -a command-line option it won't copy the recordings. You could also just delete the recordings that you don't want before using the standard -ai option to make the copy process run faster.
> 
> I can send you a TCD746320 clean image that you can restore in a few minutes with DvrBARS, but you would still have to use MFSTools or jmfs to expand it and then deal with running a Clear & Delete Everything and setting it up from scratch. One program and one step beats two programs and multiple steps, and this advice is coming from the guy who wrote DvrBARS.
> 
> The latest version of MFSTools is available at MFS Tools 3.2


I have a dead drive in a Series 4. Would appreciate receipt of a formatting image. Thank you!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

krisjs1767 said:


> I have a dead drive in a Series 4. Would appreciate receipt of a formatting image. Thank you!


What model?


----------



## Jason Winter (Sep 18, 2019)

I have this exact issue, can someone please tell me how to format my new drive?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Jason Winter said:


> I have this exact issue, can someone please tell me how to format my new drive?


What exact issue? The questions in this thread are all over the place.

Start with the exact model number of your TiVo, describe the problem you're having and what you're trying to do.


----------



## Jason Winter (Sep 18, 2019)

I have a Premiere TCD746320. I am stuck on the Welcome Screen, so first I replaced the power supply, to no avail. I then got a 500GB Western Digital HD to replace the original 320GB. Now I am getting a blank blue screen on my TV and flashing lights on the front of the TiVo. I, too, was under the impression my unit would automatically format the new hard drive when I plugged it in, which is apparently not the case. Formatting the new hard drive is what I need help with.


----------



## SOGLAD (Aug 18, 2019)

First, I thank *"ThAbto"* for his link to: * WINMFS 1.0.1.11*! I really appreciate his reply ~ and the power of WINMFS...

I own three *Series 3 HD TiVos*. All 3 have Lifetime status. Now just #1 is left still working and updating fine... it is 1TB and I do NOT want to tamper with it at all...

I _hoped _to "enable/format" TiVo #2 and #3 (1TB and 2TB) with the ORIGINAL 160GB *TiVo OS Data*, "MINUS" the Program Info and ToDo list. But at this point I have only managed to make both TiVo #2 and #3 mighty-fine door stops.

I tried my best to UPGRADE my _working _#2 160GB to 2 TB. The first thing I did was to "backup" the original 160GB and it appeared to backup OK, but later that backup vanished! So did the DATA on the original drive. "EaseUS Data Recovery Wizard" did recover the drive info, but SAVED that data in a NTFS format and I suspect TiVo has no idea how to deal with it and honestly, I don't either!

I DID manage to get my new 2 TB (WD GREEN) operational in TiVo #3, but now it appears to be hopelessly locked in a* "SO3 ERROR"! *

I after lots of hunting I found this link (again thanks to *"ThAbto"!*),
Upgraded HD in Tivo HD back in the S03 error loop. HELP!

*"Running Clear Program Info & ToDo List should clear Error S03. DO NOT go through Guided setup!"*

**** At this point, "I" have NO idea HOW to navigate to* _"Clear Program Info & ToDo List"_ (to clear Error S03)? Is WINMFS is the program *ThAbto *used to make that possible because I found no option to do that within WINMFS?... And with my 160GB data gone I am without a 'image'.

TiVo #3 is now LOCKED INTO *"Guided Setup" *(after power-up) and _nothing _I tried could get me OUT of that function or to a "Reset TiVo" option because of that constant "SO3 Error"? 
I also understand> *"DO NOT go through Guided setup"*, but as I mentioned above IT is my _ONLY _choice?!

I hoped to BACKUP that 160GB and use it as my 'model' for future TiVo upgrades, but all that data is burnt toast. I hoped WINMFS would enable my new drives AND enable the additional space doing so...

**** Now I'm not sure if I need THREE images or just one? *

Trust me Team... this is a trial by fire and I feel like the marshmallow that's been in the fire for hours and hours... Thanks for reading this and any help you can offer!

SOGLAD
*(and trying to remain so)*

*MODELS:*

*TCD 652160

TCD 648250B

TCD 746320*


----------



## krisjs1767 (Nov 3, 2005)

ggieseke said:


> What model?


TCD750500


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Jason Winter said:


> I have a Premiere TCD746320. I am stuck on the Welcome Screen, so first I replaced the power supply, to no avail. I then got a 500GB Western Digital HD to replace the original 320GB. Now I am getting a blank blue screen on my TV and flashing lights on the front of the TiVo. I, too, was under the impression my unit would automatically format the new hard drive when I plugged it in, which is apparently not the case. Formatting the new hard drive is what I need help with.


Image sent.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

krisjs1767 said:


> TCD750500


Image sent.


----------



## Steve Taylor (Sep 29, 2019)

I have a Premiere TCD746320. I am stuck on the Welcome Screen, I understand I need a new image?
I did purchase a 2gb WD20EURX WD AV - any tips or tools you recommended - MFS Tools 3.3 seems to be what I'm looking for? but where to get it, or the image.
And if I get an image, why do i need MFS..?


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

Steve Taylor said:


> I have a Premiere TCD746320. I am stuck on the Welcome Screen, I understand I need a new image?
> I did purchase a 2gb WD20EURX WD AV - any tips or tools you recommended - MFS Tools 3.3 seems to be what I'm looking for? but where to get it, or the image.
> And if I get an image, why do i need MFS..?


Need an image? Don't PM me. :)

Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)

MFS Tools 3.2

MFS Tools 3.2


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

Steve Taylor said:


> And if I get an image, why do i need MFS..?


You use DvrBARS to place the image on the 2TB.
Then get the Premiere running, you may need to do a C&DE.
You use MFSTools after to expand the image to use the full 2TB on the drive.
You should have over 300 HD hours when complete.


----------



## Steve Taylor (Sep 29, 2019)

Wigohwt said:


> You use DvrBARS to place the image on the 2TB.
> Then get the Premiere running, you may need to do a C&DE.
> You use MFSTools after to expand the image to use the full 2TB on the drive.
> You should have over 300 HD hours when complete.


Where do I get the image - I see others have asked and it was "sent" to them!?
Whats the best way to burn an iso to disc?


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

Steve Taylor said:


> Where do I get the image - I see others have asked and it was "sent" to them!?
> Whats the best way to burn an iso to disc?


I see you made a request for the image. Just be patient and someone helpful who has the image will PM (Private Message) you with a link.

For MFSTools, you only need to burn the ISO to a CD-R. Of course a DVD-R will work if that's what you have.
You can use Windows to make the disc, but I use ImgBurn. It's free.
You can also put the tool on a USB stick drive (if your PC supports boot from USB) either with the raw file, or use something like rufus (ISO to USB).

Do you care about your recordings on your HDD? You can try to clone it first to the 2TB. If this works, you can transfer off what you can to another TiVo (if you have one) or your PC, and save your onepasses, thumb ratings, channels, etc.
This is not a fix, but a temporary recovery. After the transfers, then reimage the disk.


----------



## Steve Taylor (Sep 29, 2019)

I don't care about saving anything on the current drive - so what do I need to prep my new 2tb drive?
Image?
Software?


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

Steve Taylor said:


> I don't care about saving anything on the current drive - so what do I need to prep my new 2tb drive?
> Image?
> Software?


I always use a program like Data Lifeguard Diagnostic for Windows to do an extended test on the drive to make sure it's sound. This will take hours to run but it's worth the peace of mind.

If you never used the HDD before, all you have to do to image it, is to attach it to your PC and run DvrBARS using the image file.

Run the 2TB in the Premiere and see if it works, connects to TiVo, does updates, etc.

Then you can move on to expanding the drive to use the whole 2TB. Check the Recording Capacity on the System Info screen.


----------



## johnmic (Oct 19, 2019)

can i get the image for the TCD746320 please?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

johnmic said:


> can i get the image for the TCD746320 please?


Sent.


----------



## rabman (Apr 4, 2009)

I need the image for TCD748000


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

rabman said:


> I need the image for TCD748000


Sent.


----------



## Gary White (Oct 27, 2019)

I also need an image for TCD748000, old drive is toast


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Gary White said:


> I also need an image for TCD748000, old drive is toast


Sent.


----------



## rabman (Apr 4, 2009)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Got the image on the new hard drive using DvrBARS. Initial setup starts but when I get to the "Getting Setup Info" it downloads, disconnects then goes to Loading Info (Preparing to Load...). After a minute or so the Tivo reboots. The process keeps repeating so I cannot finish the setup. Ideas?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

rabman said:


> Got the image on the new hard drive using DvrBARS. Initial setup starts but when I get to the "Getting Setup Info" it downloads, disconnects then goes to Loading Info (Preparing to Load...). After a minute or so the Tivo reboots. The process keeps repeating so I cannot finish the setup. Ideas?


What size drive did you restore the image to?


----------



## rabman (Apr 4, 2009)

1TB drive and the original is 1TB. Both WD drives. I've included pictures of the service tag, original (green) hard drive and new (black) hard drive.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

A Black drive wouldn't be my first choice due to the additional heat, noise & vibration of a 7200RPM drive, but it should work. The software on my image is from before they switched the guide data from Gracenote to Rovi, so it will have to update before it can successfully download anything else. That should happen automatically in a day or so even if it's just sitting at the first screen in Guided Setup.

You might try a Kickstart 52 to force the update.

TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information


----------



## rabman (Apr 4, 2009)

So you are suggesting that I go through the guided setup, let it reboot when it gets to the (Preparing to Load...) screen then leave it on the Guided setup for a day or two? Its ok/normal for it to reboot and not get beyond the (Preparing to Load...) screen. Finally, can I get another more updated image or a replacement to ensure the image is not bad.


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

rabman said:


> So you are suggesting...


#

Did you try the Kickstart?

Also, it probably wouldn't be a bad idea to edit your post #35 and remove the pic with your TSN.


----------



## rabman (Apr 4, 2009)

I pushed pause when amber came on, red light went solid, entered 52 and blue light went solid. Device paused, went to welcome screen then blank white screen. Paused on white screen for a short time then brought up the setup screen. Went through all the screens and same thing happening ...> I get to the connecting screen, it downloads, disconnects then says to Loading Info (Preparing to Load...). After a minute or so the Tivo reboots. The process keeps repeating

Do I need to wait until blue light goes out before continuing? I haven't done that.


----------



## rabman (Apr 4, 2009)

I left it at the setup "Welcome" screen for about 20 hours and the blue light is still on. I would prefer not to continue waiting if I can get an updated image with the latest software.


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

rabman said:


> I left it at the setup "Welcome" screen for about 20 hours and the blue light is still on. I would prefer not to continue waiting if I can get an updated image with the latest software.


Use Data Lifeguard Diagnostic for Windows on your Black drive.
Run a "Quick" test, and if it passes then the "Extended" test. If the drive fails then replace it.
A WD Red drive is better to use than a Black.

If the drive passes, then use "Erase" and re-re-image the drive with DvrBARS.
Place the HDD in the Premiere and try again.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

rabman said:


> I left it at the setup "Welcome" screen for about 20 hours and the blue light is still on. I would prefer not to continue waiting if I can get an updated image with the latest software.


 If I had a post-Rovi 748 image you would already have it. The factory "virgin" image that I sent you has worked for at least two other people just this week, so I would take a closer look at the drive.

I always use WD's Data Lifeguard Diagnostics to test a new drive. Start with the full "write zeros" test, and follow it with the long read test. If it passes both of them without any errors, re-image it again and see what happens.


----------



## rabman (Apr 4, 2009)

I have another drive and will go through these steps and try again. The drive I have been using I kick started yesterday and the blue light is still on. Is it normal for the update to take more than 20 hours? Is there anyway to know that the drive is updating? Its just sitting at the first setup screen.


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

rabman said:


> Is it normal for the update to take more than 20 hours?


No, not at all, likely the problem is with your Black drive. What is your other "new" drive? You still will want to run WD's DLD tests, as mentioned, before you use DvrBARS. Let us know if you were successful.


----------



## WingNut1719 (Nov 7, 2019)

New member here, long time Tivo user.
I have a Premiere TCD48000 with lifetime programming.
Woke up to the Welcome screen powering up stuck and not going forward.
The HD is 1TB and I purchased a 2 TB WD20EURX recommended from another thread.
I used Ubuntu rescue to do a sector by sector copy to the new WD 2 BG drive.
Tested and it went into a reboot loop.
Next ran WD Data Lifeguard on both the new drive and original drive. The new had no issues.
The original the quick test failed. the extended test found bad sectors and I used the repair to attempt to fix.
Loaded it back in and same issue - stuck on Welcome screen.
I was hoping to recover the recordings on the Premiere original drive, but mainly I am wanting to get the machine functional again.
Is that possible with the poking that I have done?
Thanks,
Craig


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

WingNut1719 said:


> Woke up to the Welcome screen powering up stuck and not going forward.


While the 2TB drive is in the Premiere, try a Kickstart 58. If that doesn't work Try a Kickstart 57.
If neither work, you can use something like HDD Raw Copy Tool from hddguru.com to try another "reclone" from your Old to New Drive.

Try the new clone, if fail then the Kickstarts, if fail then it looks like you are not going to be able to save your recordings. If your clone works, then use kmttg or pyTivo to transfer what you can (recordings, one passes, etc.) to your PC. You don't want to use this corrupted clone for further future use.

When ready for a fresh and clean HDD, use Data Lifeguard Diagnostic for Windows to erase the 2TB and re-image it. See post #21 and after.


----------



## WingNut1719 (Nov 7, 2019)

The new clone did not work.
Can I get a image for a TCD48000?

Thanks


----------



## ldue2541 (Apr 25, 2016)

ggieseke said:


> As long as the current drive is working I would use MFSTools 3.2 (actually 3.3 is the latest version). It will copy the existing drive while expanding it into the full 1TB at the same time, and if you leave off the -a command-line option it won't copy the recordings. You could also just delete the recordings that you don't want before using the standard -ai option to make the copy process run faster.
> 
> I can send you a TCD746320 clean image that you can restore in a few minutes with DvrBARS, but you would still have to use MFSTools or jmfs to expand it and then deal with running a Clear & Delete Everything and setting it up from scratch. One program and one step beats two programs and multiple steps, and this advice is coming from the guy who wrote DvrBARS.
> 
> The latest version of MFSTools is available at MFS Tools 3.2


thank you for writing that program.. i recently saved my premier with it and an iso.... made it so easy....


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

WingNut1719 said:


> The new clone did not work.
> Can I get a image for a TCD48000?
> 
> Thanks


Sent.


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

WingNut1719 said:


> The new clone did not work.


It was worth a shot. Sometimes it works.

After you get your Premiere up and running with the new image, check your recoding capacity under system information. If it's not over 300 HD hrs (likely), then expand the drive with MFS Tools. See this Post.

You can try the TiVo app to see if it has your one passes to place back on the TiVo. I don't know if this works if you didn't use the app before the TiVo fails.


----------



## WingNut1719 (Nov 7, 2019)

Well, the new image resulted in the same issue, a 20 second reboot loop. The is the 3rd time the new 2TB disc did this. The first and second clones and now the new image. Between each step I used Data Lifeguard to do a total erase. Wondering if there is another issue.

One thing I did not mention is when I first opened the case, the case fan was not plugged in. For 9 years it has been that way. I always thought it ran a little warm. So I plugged it in and did all the clones and new image. I did try to boot with it un-plugged but no joy, reboot loop.

The original 1TB disc was stuck on Welcome and the Kickstart had no effect on the original or the clones or the new image discs. When it re-boots all the front lights flash for a 1/2 second, the monitor is blank then the Welcome screen comes up then it goes blank then lights flash again, every 20 seconds.

I really appreciate this site and the help you folks provide. Any idea to try?


----------



## Segwin (Oct 2, 2005)

I have a Tivo Bolt M# TCD849500V and the 500 gig hard drive is shot. I purchased a WD Blue 2 tb but after installing it Tivo is stuck at the "starting up" screen.

Would someone please send me an image?

Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Segwin said:


> I have a Tivo Bolt M# TCD849500V and the 500 gig hard drive is shot. I purchased a WD Blue 2 tb but after installing it Tivo is stuck at the "starting up" screen.
> 
> Would someone please send me an image?
> 
> Thank you.


There are no images for Roamios or Bolts because the operating system and software is on the motherboard.


----------



## kcmule (Dec 16, 2019)

I've got a bad drive (failed WD's quick test) could someone be kind enough to send me the image for the Series 4 TCD746320. Please and thank you.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

kcmule said:


> I've got a bad drive (failed WD's quick test) could someone be kind enough to send me the image for the Series 4 TCD746320. Please and thank you.


Sent.


----------



## kcmule (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks, ggieseke.


----------



## elitef (Apr 14, 2017)

Can someone please send me an image for a TCD746320.
Greatly appreciated in advance.

Tivo is stuck at welcome screen.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

elitef said:


> Can someone please send me an image for a TCD746320.
> Greatly appreciated in advance.
> 
> Tivo is stuck at welcome screen.


Sent.


----------



## elitef (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## elitef (Apr 14, 2017)

Going to take on the imaging on Wednesday and just thought about the fact of how to connect the HDD to a PC to get all these things done. I havent had to tinker with a Tivo HDD in years, or perhaps even a decade at this point. I normally dont work with HDDs much with the exception of popping one into my NAS for expansion, so hoping someone can point me in the direction of a good/reliable HDD to USB adaptor. I checked on Amazon but there are a bunch of different ones, but want to know what works for actual people on here. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## elitef (Apr 14, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

elitef said:


> Going to take on the imaging on Wednesday and just thought about the fact of how to connect the HDD to a PC to get all these things done. I havent had to tinker with a Tivo HDD in years, or perhaps even a decade at this point. I normally dont work with HDDs much with the exception of popping one into my NAS for expansion, so hoping someone can point me in the direction of a good/reliable HDD to USB adaptor. I checked on Amazon but there are a bunch of different ones, but want to know what works for actual people on here.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The one I have from Amazon bought very long ago. It's a Seagate but has no other numbers. I do remember it's USB 3.0 and takes 18 hours to format a 3TB drive.


----------



## elitef (Apr 14, 2017)

Is it a regular drive enclosure or an actual USB to SATA type of adapter?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

elitef said:


> Is it a regular drive enclosure or an actual USB to SATA type of adapter?


Sorry, it's been a few years. It may have come with a drive already installed.

It's Amazon. Returns are easy.


----------



## wavejam (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi All... Replacing a dead drive in a TCD746320 and hoping to dig up the image somewhere.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

wavejam said:


> Hi All... Replacing a dead drive in a TCD746320 and hoping to dig up the image somewhere.


Sent.


----------



## Ken Kaczor (Feb 6, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> What model?


I have a tivo premiere model TCD746320 with a bad hard drive and would appreciate it if you could send me an image to use on a new 320gb drive.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Ken Kaczor said:


> I have a tivo premiere model TCD746320 with a bad hard drive and would appreciate it if you could send me an image to use on a new 320gb drive.


Sent.


----------



## Anthony B (Mar 13, 2020)

Hello, I have a *TCD746320 *and just got a new hard drive 320GB . I guess a need an image for this please. Thank you!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Anthony B said:


> Hello, I have a *TCD746320 *and just got a new hard drive 320GB . I guess a need an image for this please. Thank you!


Sent.


----------



## fouryuks (Mar 30, 2020)

Good morning. I'm new to this site, found it when I was searching the internet for help with my Tivo Premiere XL, which stopped booting up. From reading different things on the internet and different threads here, it sounds like I either have a bad hard drive or bad power source. I would like to get it working again because I have a lifetime subscription for it. I probably won't really record that much stuff with it, but I need it because I have Comcast cable and need a box to put a cable card into to use the TV.

Before I started researching, I figured I had a bad hard drive. I have a hard drive I took out of a PC, a 1.5 tb Seagate Barracuda 7200.11. I swapped it into the Tivo, but nothing happened. I understand from reading different threads on this forum that I need to format this hard drive with an "image" in order to have it work in my Tivo. 

Sounds like ggieseke is the Guru for these images! My Tivo is a Premiere XL, model number looks like it is TCD748000. Hope that is what you need, ggieseke!

Also, I downloaded a program called MFSTools-snapshot050221-src.tar that I think I will need in the formatting process, but it sounds like I probably need another program that ggieseke wrote as well, DvrBARS. BTW, the Seagate hard drive has the same connections, I believe called SATA, as the connections for the hard drive already in the Tivo. I also read something where most everyone uses WD hard drives and I might have a problem using another brand, and also that most everyone uses a new hard drive that has never been formatted, and I also might have problems trying to use a used hard drive that already has other "stuff" on it.

Anyway, giving you all this information to let you know what I think I've learned, so hopefully you'll be able to tell me what I got wrong and where I'm full of sh**.

If possible, maybe someone can direct me to a thread that has step by step instructions on what I need to do swap in the Seagate hard drive for the Tivo's current hard drive, which I am assuming to be bad. I don't need to copy the old recorded programs, just have a HD that will make my Tivo operational again.

Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## fouryuks (Mar 30, 2020)

In the meantime, I downloaded DvrBARS and tried to open it, but it won't open. I am running a PC, with Windows 10 64-bit.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

fouryuks said:


> In the meantime, I downloaded DvrBARS and tried to open it, but it won't open. I am running a PC, with Windows 10 64-bit.


Right click on it and 'Run as Administrator'.

If you've got SD-Card and the like devices on that PC, they probably need to be disabled before running, too.

-KP


----------



## fouryuks (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks KP,

I had tried running as administrator already, but that didn't work. However, I do have about 6 diff card readers, 4 internal and two in my printer. I figured out how to disable those, and I can open up DvrBARS now.


----------



## fouryuks (Mar 30, 2020)

Definitely would never have figured that out on my own!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

fouryuks said:


> Good morning. I'm new to this site, found it when I was searching the internet for help with my Tivo Premiere XL, which stopped booting up. From reading different things on the internet and different threads here, it sounds like I either have a bad hard drive or bad power source. I would like to get it working again because I have a lifetime subscription for it. I probably won't really record that much stuff with it, but I need it because I have Comcast cable and need a box to put a cable card into to use the TV.
> 
> Before I started researching, I figured I had a bad hard drive. I have a hard drive I took out of a PC, a 1.5 tb Seagate Barracuda 7200.11. I swapped it into the Tivo, but nothing happened. I understand from reading different threads on this forum that I need to format this hard drive with an "image" in order to have it work in my Tivo.
> 
> ...


Image sent. After restoring it with DvrBARS, you can expand the drive to its full capacity with MFS Tools 3.x or jmfs. You may also need to run Clear & Delete Everything on the TiVo to "marry" the drive to the motherboard.

MFS Tools 3.2
Premiere Drive Upgrade Instructions - with all-in-one jmfs Live CD

That 7200RPM Seagate will probably run hotter and noisier than the factory drive, but your XL should be able to handle it. Since it's already formatted for Windows you will need to wipe it first. I would use the write zeros test in WD's Data Lifeguard Diagnostics.


----------



## fouryuks (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks! No need to reply to the other post I sent. I think you already answered all my questions here! I asked them before I read your followon post.


----------



## fouryuks (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey everyone, my TiVo is working again! Ended up buying a new WD Red instead of trying to erase the Seagate. GGieseke sent me the correct image, I burned it to the hard drive using DvrBARS after KP helped me get the program working, and installed the hard drive in the TiVo. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## Matt D (Jun 3, 2020)

My harddrive is dead. I need an image for TCD746320.

Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Matt D said:


> My harddrive is dead. I need an image for TCD746320.
> 
> Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## Agostino Nigro (Jun 12, 2020)

I Have a Tivo TCD746320 and need the image to install on a new harddrive since the old one died.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Agostino Nigro said:


> I Have a Tivo TCD746320 and need the image to install on a new harddrive since the old one died.


Sent.


----------



## hawkeye62 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all, great thread, just what I need. I have a Tivo Premier and I believe the HD is failing, it is making a grinding noise. I want to check the procedure for replacing the HD before I start. First I need an image of the original drive. I don't know where to get the TDC number. The only number I see on the original order is R7463B. So, I don't know what image to request.

Next step is to connect the new HD to my PC. Then I use DvrBARS to install the image to the new HD. Since it will be a new drive I would use the Full backup option. The next step is a Full or Quick restore. I think this is where the image is placed on the new HD. I am uncertain if there is another step required. Any further advice will be appreciated.

Regards, Jim


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

That SKU should be a TCD746320. There should be a sticker on the back.


----------



## hawkeye62 (Sep 9, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> That SKU should be a TCD746320. There should be a sticker on the back.


On the back, there is a line that reads: "Model TCD746500".
Is that a valid TCD number and if so, is there an image available?

Regards, Jim


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

hawkeye62 said:


> On the back, there is a line that reads: "Model TCD746500".
> Is that a valid TCD number and if so, is there an image available?
> Regards, Jim


That's it. Here's what it has: https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Service-Number-and-Model-Number-Table


----------



## hawkeye62 (Sep 9, 2013)

OK, so how do I get an image for TDC746320? Even though the number on the unit is TDC746500, the order says it is a 320 hr. It also says the unit has been refurbished.

Regards, Jim


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

How many hours does it show in System Information as the capacity of your unit? The table I linked to has your answer. This is for a 1TB drive:


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

hawkeye62 said:


> On the back, there is a line that reads: "Model TCD746500".
> Is that a valid TCD number and if so, is there an image available?
> 
> Regards, Jim


Images sent.


----------



## hawkeye62 (Sep 9, 2013)

Many thanks ggieseke!

Best regards, Jim


----------



## hawkeye62 (Sep 9, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> How many hours does it show in System Information as the capacity of your unit? The table I linked to has your answer. This is for a 1TB drive:
> View attachment 50257


It shows 76 HD or 626 SD. I guess that makes it a TDC746500.

Regards, Jim


----------



## hawkeye62 (Sep 9, 2013)

I am still not sure of the step by step procedure for installing a new hard drive in a Tivo Premiere with a failed hard drive. I know I need to remove the failed hard drive (duh). And I know I need to install the new hard drive on a PC. I have an external SATA port and a drive case to use for this step. The next steps are not clear. I have a TDC746500 image and DvrBARS, but what are the next steps? Thanks for any advice.

Regards, Jim


----------



## hawkeye62 (Sep 9, 2013)

ggieseke said:


> Images sent.


The Zip file for the TDC746500 is empty or corrupt, Windows says cannot open the file.

Regards, Jim


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

hawkeye62 said:


> The Zip file for the TDC746500 is empty or corrupt, Windows says cannot open the file.


If the zip file is empty or corrupt, clear your browser cache and download it again. It's almost 2GB so it may take a while depending on your internet speed.

Once you get a good copy, extract the .vhd image file and restore it with DvrBARS.


----------



## Blackssr (Mar 4, 2004)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


My harddrive is dead. I need an image for TCD758250. Can someone please assist?

Thanks!


----------



## Blackssr (Mar 4, 2004)

Blackssr said:


> My harddrive is dead. I need an image for TCD758250. Can someone please assist?
> 
> Thanks!


I apologize, it has been a while? How do I get the link that you sent? So sorry to bother you.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Blackssr said:


> My harddrive is dead. I need an image for TCD758250. Can someone please assist?
> 
> Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## hawkeye62 (Sep 9, 2013)

ggieseke said:


> If the zip file is empty or corrupt, clear your browser cache and download it again. It's almost 2GB so it may take a while depending on your internet speed. Once you get a good copy, extract the .vhd image file and restore it with DvrBARS.


OK, all is well, I downloaded to my desk top PC and used 7-Zip to extract the files. But, wouldn't you know, my Tivo HD stopped making that grinding noise and seems to be working perfectly. Anyway, I am ready for when it finally crashes.

Best regards, Jim


----------



## Blackssr (Mar 4, 2004)

ggieseke said:


> If the zip file is empty or corrupt, clear your browser cache and download it again. It's almost 2GB so it may take a while depending on your internet speed.
> 
> Once you get a good copy, extract the .vhd image file and restore it with DvrBARS.


My new 2TB drive is not seen by DvrBARS. I already made an image of the OE drive that came with the TiVo. What step am I missing to get DvrBARS to see the brand new drive?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TEG (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm looking for an image for a TCD746320. However, I only have a 500GB drive to use it on, and the tools for expanding won't boot on my PC, so I cannot expand the drive. Any thoughts?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

TEG said:


> I'm looking for an image for a TCD746320. However, I only have a 500GB drive to use it on, and the tools for expanding won't boot on my PC, so I cannot expand the drive. Any thoughts?


Pre-expanded 500GB image sent.


----------



## MisterMidnight (Jan 3, 2017)

I would like an image file for series 3 Tivo 652160. Thank you.


----------



## dtyree (Dec 24, 2010)

I have a TCD746500 with a dead drive. can i get an image for it?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

MisterMidnight said:


> I would like an image file for series 3 Tivo 652160. Thank you.


You should post in the Series 3 forum or the Upgrade forum.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

dtyree said:


> I have a TCD746500 with a dead drive. can i get an image for it?


Sent.


----------



## BananaSam (Oct 15, 2020)

I also need an image for failed hard drive on Tivo TCD746320. Thanks in advance


----------



## BananaSam (Oct 15, 2020)

BananaSam said:


> I also need an image for failed hard drive on Tivo TCD746320. Thanks in advance


I think I was too terse. The failed drive is 320GB WD3200AVVS, replacement is 2TB WD20EURX.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

BananaSam said:


> I think I was too terse. The failed drive is 320GB WD3200AVVS, replacement is 2TB WD20EURX.


Sent.


----------



## Chelitokiller (Oct 22, 2020)

Can I have the image for the same. Imstick On error s02 and need to reset hard drive.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Chelitokiller said:


> Can I have the image for the same. Imstick On error s02 and need to reset hard drive.


Sent.


----------



## rl67live (Nov 10, 2020)

My Tivo died this week. Can I get a image for a TCD746320?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

rl67live said:


> My Tivo died this week. Can I get a image for a TCD746320?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## bricco (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for all this insight. I’d like to replace the 500 GB in my 746500 with a WD 1 TB. I know how to do it in a Roamio, but it seems from this thread I need an image and some tools for the Premier. I’m a MAC user and don't have CD drives. Is there a way to do this on a MAC. Would a WD10EURX format itself? Sorry I’m playing catch-up here.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

bricco said:


> Thanks for all this insight. I'd like to replace the 500 GB in my 746500 with a WD 1 TB. I know how to do it in a Roamio, but it seems from this thread I need an image and some tools for the Premier. I'm a MAC user and don't have CD drives. Is there a way to do this on a MAC. Would a WD10EURX format itself? Sorry I'm playing catch-up here.


Image sent. You would need a Windows computer and DvrBARS to restore it.

If your existing drive still works, I would use the mfscopy command in MFS Tools 3.x to copy it to your new drive. That will preserve your recordings & settings while expanding it into the full 1TB. Without a CD drive you would have to create a bootable flash drive with MFS Tools on it. The latest version is in post #131 of the MFS Tools 3.2 thread.

Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)
MFS Tools 3.2


----------



## TomWL (Dec 14, 2020)

Could you please send me the image I will need to format a new WD BLUE 2T harddrive? (3.5" SATA). My Tivo is a TCD748000. And the current (now dead) drive is a WD 1T Model WD10EVVS (3.5" SATA). Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

TomWL said:


> Could you please send me the image I will need to format a new WD BLUE 2T harddrive? (3.5" SATA). My Tivo is a TCD748000. And the current (now dead) drive is a WD 1T Model WD10EVVS (3.5" SATA). Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## TomWL (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks very much for sending me the link the very next day. I am now trying to do something with it. I bought a USB 3.0 adaptor for my new WD 2T drive, to connect it to my laptop. When I connect it and power it up, it lights up and spins some. But I don't see it showing up anywhere under Windows Explorer. If I open Devices and Printer, I see it as a External USB 3.0 device. When I started DrvBARS, I didn't see how to copy the image to this new USB drive. (I am afraid I may accidentally wipe out my real c: drive or something.)

Do you have any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

TomWL said:


> Thanks very much for sending me the link the very next day. I am now trying to do something with it. I bought a USB 3.0 adaptor for my new WD 2T drive, to connect it to my laptop. When I connect it and power it up, it lights up and spins some. But I don't see it showing up anywhere under Windows Explorer. If I open Devices and Printer, I see it as a External USB 3.0 device. When I started DrvBARS, I didn't see how to copy the image to this new USB drive. (I am afraid I may accidentally wipe out my real c: drive or something.)
> 
> Do you have any suggestions? Thanks!


Unzip the VHD image file, then start DvrBARS and choose either the Quick Restore or Full Restore mode. It will walk you through selecting the image file and the drive that you restore it to.

The new WD 2TB drive shouldn't show up at all under Windows Explorer because DvrBARS won't write to it if it already has a file system that Windows recognizes. Your C: drive (or any other Windows drive) won't even show up as a possible restore target. It's impossible to screw up.


----------



## TomWL (Dec 14, 2020)

SUCCESS! Tivo is working again. I did just what you said. Only the new drive showed up as an option. The Quick Recovery using your image took less than 60 seconds (for 2T). And it worked great when I put it back in the Tivo box. Thanks a million!


----------



## William Cahill iii (Jun 25, 2021)

I have a TIVOv3-TCD658000. Recently replaced power supply and hard drive will not boot. I have a new hard drive and would like an image please. Thank you!


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

William Cahill iii said:


> I have a TIVOv3-TCD658000. Recently replaced power supply and hard drive will not boot. I have a new hard drive and would like an image please. Thank you!


Sent.


----------



## slow mobius (Oct 29, 2021)

My mother's Series 3 hdd just failed completely and I had to replace it (and upgrade it). It just got stuck on the Waking Up screen. I'd really appreciate an image for TCD652160. Please and thanks!


----------



## jjcahill57 (2 mo ago)

Hello....I also have what appears to be a dead hard drive in my Bolt 3 TB VOX! The model number is TCD849300V. I read (on other sites) that you can replace the drive with a Seagate Backup Plus 4 TB and it should auto-format, but might only format at 2 TB. Does that sound right?

Anyway, does someone have an image for the TCD849300V in case it doesn't auto-format? Thanks!

John C


----------



## tomklimuc (8 mo ago)

I have the same problem,more or less...
I have a TiVo Bolt+ Model TCD849300. I had the four blinking lights, and bought a WD 4TB - WD Blue 3D Nand 2.5" SATA SSD.
I followed the directions and replaced the 3TB WE Blue HD with the new SSD. 
When I turn on the TiVo the "Getting Started" screen or something to that effect. I gave up after nothing happened in an hours time.
It seems perhaps the SSD has to be formatted.
I just spent a frustrating couple of hours trying to download MFS tools 3.2. I can download the zip files but they don't install 
I'm running Windows 11 on my desktop, I don't have a Linux PC. The computer is home built about a year ago with an AMD Ryzen 9 processor, plenty of disk space.
Any help is truly appreciated

Tom


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

tomklimuc said:


> I have the same problem,more or less...
> I have a TiVo Bolt+ Model TCD849300. I had the four blinking lights, and bought a WD 4TB - WD Blue 3D Nand 2.5" SATA SSD.


So, looking at this troubleshooting guide, it would appear that the hard drive is the most likely cause of an all lights flashing condition. But note,


> flashing lights typically indicate a drive problem, but depending on the interval of the flashing, it could be a motherboard or power supply. This can be difficult to self-diagnose, so the best bet may be a drive kit, to see if that resolves the issue.


 That said, I've only seen a small few that have had success with an SSD drive in a TiVo. That may be because they are a lot more expensive, and SSD drives are not normally used for DVRs because the DVR is constantly writing data. The SSD may or may not be the issue, but I can tell you that there are not many 2.5" CMR (as opposed to SMR) hard drives out there that are known to work with the TiVo Bolt. These are the three I'm aware of that DO work:
1TB Toshiba MQ01ABD100V (Available on Amazon for $31)
2TB Toshiba MQ03ABB200 (Available on Ebay from China for $56)
3TB Toshiba MQ03ABB300 (Unavailable)
Or, you could buy a drive kit from Weaknees. I have no idea what brand they are selling. They sell internal and externals (which hook up directly to your motherboard).

You could also hook up an external directly to your motherboard yourself. If you do this, then the recommended 3.5" CMR hard drive is the WD Red Plus or Purple.

For $31, it might make sense to buy the 1TB Toshiba from Amazon and see if your Bolt is still functioning.



tomklimuc said:


> I followed the directions and replaced the 3TB WE Blue HD with the new SSD.
> When I turn on the TiVo the "Getting Started" screen or something to that effect. I gave up after nothing happened in an hours time.
> It seems perhaps the SSD has to be formatted.


 The operating system on the TiVo Bolt is located internally on the flash drive, and it will auto-format a new drive. If you are running TE3/Ver20 (Classic) the maximum drive size TiVo will format is 3TB without using additional software like MFS Tools. If you are running TE4/Ver21 (Hydra), the maximum drive size is closer to 14TB that the TiVo will auto-format.



tomklimuc said:


> I just spent a frustrating couple of hours trying to download MFS tools 3.2. I can download the zip files but they don't install
> I'm running Windows 11 on my desktop, I don't have a Linux PC. The computer is home built about a year ago with an AMD Ryzen 9 processor, plenty of disk space.


MFS tools is for copying the old hard drive to the new hard drive, while keeping all settings, expanding, and copying shows if preferred. It typically runs on a CD or DVD, which you boot up on your PC, and it is Linux based. When you download an *.iso, you have to use CD/DVD burning software to make an "iso" disk to boot from. It does not matter what your Windows version is since it runs off of the disk. It can also be burned to a USB flash drive as an option.

In your case, if I were you, I would start off by buying the $31 1TB drive and install it. If the TiVo formats it and starts the installation, you would at least know your TiVo is not dead.

Due to the fact that you have attempted to use MFS Tools, I take it you found this information in the TiVo Upgrade Center forum. That is the best place to get help with your situation. That, or the TiVo Bolt DVR/Streamer forum.

EDIT: Grammar


----------



## jjcahill57 (2 mo ago)

For Tom and any others with the Model TCD849300 (V),

Just an update on my issue, which has been resolved! I followed the instructions shown on this video 



 which is part 1 of 5 parts. This guy used a Seagate Backup Plus 4Tb external drive and takes the 2.5" drive from inside the Backup Plaus and installs it into his Bolt. It auto-formats but only to 2 Tb, so he then takes it out and uses software to expand the partition up to 4 Tb.

When I did it, it went even smoother!!! It's a bit tricky to get the hard drive out of the Backup plus case....mainly because I was hoping the Tivo drive might be salvageable and I wanted to use that as a possible external drive. (FYI...my drive was fried.....put it in the case and connected by USB 3.0 cable supplied but my PC couldn't find it )

After installing into the Tivo, it took an extra minute or two on the bootup, but eventually got to the Guided Setup screen and all went well after that! Once setup was complete, I saw that my capacity was over 600 hours of HD recording which means it read the entire 4 TB!

Only issue was that the Cable-card didn't register all of my channels and needed to be re-paired by my cable provider......about an hour wasted on the phone.

So the seagate drive in the Seagate Back-up Plus 4Tb WILL WORK, and I got it delivered by Walmart in two days for $90 free delivery. The YouTube video clearly shows the drive model number, but it costs more separate from the USB 3.0 case, so the backup plus was more economical.

If you are lucky, your drive will not be fried and might be readable by your PC, in which case you can image it and copy to the new drive so you save your settings and recordings. I wasn't so lucky......but I only paid $90 to end up with a 4Tb Bolt, when all that TIVO offered me was the 2 TB Edge and that would have required a new lifetime subscription for a total of $486. And if I didn't mention it, YES the lifetime subscription is still good as the machine info is on the motherboard and not the hard-drive!

John C


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

jjcahill57 said:


> (FYI...my drive was fried.....put it in the case and connected by USB 3.0 cable supplied but my PC couldn't find it )


That does not mean the drive is no good. Windows can not see a TiVo drive. If you go to Computer Management> Disk Management> you should then be able to see the drive. You can then Delete the Volume and Format it for Windows.


----------



## tomklimuc (8 mo ago)

pl1 said:


> So, looking at this troubleshooting guide, it would appear that the hard drive is the most likely cause of an all lights flashing condition. But note, That said, I've only seen a small few that have had success with an SSD drive in a TiVo. That may be because they are a lot more expensive, and SSD drives are not normally used for DVRs because the DVR is constantly writing data. The SSD may or may not be the issue, but I can tell you that there are not many 2.5" CMR (as opposed to SMR) hard drives out there that are known to work with the TiVo Bolt. These are the three I'm aware of that DO work:
> 1TB Toshiba MQ01ABD100V (Available on Amazon for $31)
> 2TB Toshiba MQ03ABB200 (Available on Ebay from China for $56)
> 3TB Toshiba MQ03ABB300 (Unavailable)
> ...


----------



## tomklimuc (8 mo ago)

Hi John C
I can't tell you how much I appreciate the timely answers and suggestions. I did order the 1TB Toshiba for $31, it is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. Will let you know how this all works out. If it does work and the Bolt is not fried, I'll follow up on your other suggestions.

Again, thanks

Tom


----------

